# probleme mit client server kommunikation



## mike_ (3. Jul 2007)

hi leute, ich habe als client RAD 6 und will mit meiner anwendug auf den server zugreifen.
folgendes tritt auf:



> ***** ILOG JViews Charts version 7.5 is in use.
> ** Licensed for deploying application 'K-ATM'.
> ** This license does not cover development.  You are required to
> ** purchase a development license if you want to develop
> ...



vielleicht kann mir jemand tipp geben, voran es liegen könnte.

danke


----------



## HLX (4. Jul 2007)

Tipp: Googlen!

ftp://ftp.software.ibm.com/software/db2ii_ce/info/v83/iiyvng80.pdf


----------



## mi (4. Jul 2007)

ich googele schon seit 2 wochen ...


----------



## guest (30. Aug 2007)

Hatte exakt das selbe Problem. Bei mir waren dann falsche Pfade im sas.client.props schuld.

Der Pfad beim Property com.ibm.ssl.keyStore zu einem *.jks File war falsch.


----------

